# Problems with kodi



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

I have been using the Tivo 4k stream for a few weeks now and still have an issue. I wonder if anyone else has had a problem with the t4ks not passing the Dolby digital 5.1 audio when using Kodi? The audio is intermittent and I also experience intermittent flickering. Any suggestions to resolve this?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Tuckers said:


> I have been using the Tivo 4k stream for a few weeks now and still have an issue. I wonder if anyone else has had a problem with the t4ks not passing the Dolby digital 5.1 audio when using Kodi? The audio is intermittent and I also experience intermittent flickering. Any suggestions to resolve this?


I had all kinds of problems with this device with Kodi including the 5.1 issue and it not using the HW deinterlacers/scalers in the device.

Solution? return it and get the Airtv Mini 4K and or Sabrina - no issues with Kodi whatsoever and the PQ is almost as good as what comes out of a Radeon card in an HTPC


----------

